
Show HN: Preserve privacy in GPX traces on OSM by removing nearby points - jakecopp
https://github.com/jakecoppinger/gpx-remove-nearby-points
======
Doxin
A potential problem I can see with this is if you use this tool regularly,
then an adversary can simply overlay all your uploaded tracks and go looking
for the really obvious circle centered on your home.

~~~
jakecopp
Good point, thanks. I might add the option for some randomness.

